# Help! Dessert Buffet quantities needed



## trulys (Sep 27, 2006)

I'm doing a dessert buffet for a local garden club. they will be expected to register, take a dessert or more(hence it's a buffet) grab a tea or cofffee, find a seat, visit then the meeting will begin. I've never done anything where there was no dinner/lunch involved. So my question is how much should i prepare and how much of a selection would be appropriate? there will be 230people in attendance. also any creative dessert ideas? I was thinking since it is a garden club to use a floral/herbal theme.So far i've thought of:
Proffiterols with Thyme infused pastry cream with a honey caramel sauce, individual French lemon tarts with violas, Blueberry lavender cheesecake, Spiced chocolate tart & Carrot cake. any thoughts?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

shortbreads


----------



## trulys (Sep 27, 2006)

great idea, i was also thinking a heaping pedistal plate of Macarons


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

WHAT TIME OF DAY IS THIS FUNCTION?
230 for dessert only is a frenzy. not counting what they will try and take home.
I would suggest some items that stretch like choco or straw or lemon mousse, bar type cookies. Mini jelly and chocolate rolls. Your choices are nice, but all hand labor intensive I believe a minimum of 700 assorted pieces figuring a minimum of 3 each .Again what time of day , and also how long will function last. 7 pounds of coffee figuring a cup and a half each 6 ounce cups.14 qts coffee cream. 250 pax sugar, sweet low and equals, wooden stirirs. 6 ounce cups.500 cocktail naps


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I've done a Christmas dessert event each year for a church, 2-4 on a Sunday.....This past year I had 3 dessert tables (2) 60 ft rounds built up, one 8' long...

First table had a "old timey theme"....round with a old santa, glass platters/stemmed and flat, a conical 2 tiered etc....
candies (brittle, Eng toffee, fudges) fancy tartletts, bars...brownies, sorghum, pecan.....

Next table had bright gold tablecloths with red amaryllis, cupcakes chocolate and golden with various decorations

Last round again built up with a gingerbread girl, Christmas bags on their sides with cookies.....pretzel rods decorated with white chocolate and sprinkles, anzacs, maccaroons, chocolate chip, nut balls, etc....


Older group, they ate like there was no tommorrow....loading tiny plates with cookies and candies. probably 8 pieces per person.

Orange frappe, coffee, raspberry syrup sugar and no sugar to add to the coffee.



Spring Herb Club. Feminine. wheat grass is a great decorative addition.

herb shortbreads (lavender, verbena, herbs de provence/orange, etc)
maccaroons
something else....linzer augen, or something on that order
tiny cupcakes with candied flowers on the glaze
tartlets...love your lemon viola
Puffs with infused fillings
Apple cake with geraniums


If it's warm consider a rosemary infused lemonade, if it's cold an herb tea possibly with juice.


It was an open house so they could and did eat through the 2 hours. If the garden club has a program it's better for you.....if it's an open feed gear up.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Julie! Your dessert gig sounded very nice. One thing I believe we are all going to see this year is that on buffets the amount of food consumed (or Taken) is going to be higher then what we used to figure. This I believe is based on the economy. When people get an invite they will skip a meal at their house figuring well I will eat more at the party and save some $. So I believe all our past figures may have to be altered.


----------



## trulys (Sep 27, 2006)

I totally agree about the consumption, i'll learn more this aft, going for my consultation soon. love your ideas Shroomgirl , can'yt do lemon verbena or Greranium ( did think of those actually)but my lemon verbena won't have grown enough by then and we can't get sented geraniums in cause our climate is only a 2b-3a area( i'm really disapointed!), i did think of cupcakes but there are a lot of men too so i thought a littke too feminin.lokked the wheat grass idea though hadn't even gotten that far about the table yet.& the rosemary lemonaid is Fab! but i'm not incharge of drinks,i think, will know more this aft. So you think 600-700pcs is needed? i was thinking people would probably take an average of 3 pcs.the plan is: they are to take, visit a little bit while others register then the meeting starts, there is no getting up cause i was suggesting my choc. fountain(would've been very easy!) but it was nixed cause no one wanted people getting up with the guest speaker talking. so 3pcs x 230ppl=690pcs it's on a monday in the evening around 7pm( just from memory of them in the community)so i guess i was on the right track since you suggested 600-700pcs.And your right Ed, it is more labour intensive so these ideas would suppliment more easier cakes & tarts that would also be different but a little more traditional. I'm going for a genaeral theme of unique herbal but those would be sprinkled among easier desserts that would also be delicious. i';m figuring they would balance each other out on the labour end. Last question is how much variety should I have? i was thinking 8?


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

7 or 8 sounds good to me. also 7pm is good as some of them have just had dinner.


----------



## trulys (Sep 27, 2006)

The garden club executive was floored, very excited. and yes based on their last years figures 3.5 pcs/pp for an average in servings. thank you all who helped, Shroomgirl your ideas were fantastic & Ed, thanks so much for the practical side ( not my strongest area, as my husband kindly reminds me).
TrulyS


----------

